# New Barrel for 7mm-08



## Christian Infidel (Nov 30, 2015)

I need advice for purchasing a new barrel for a Remington- 700- 7mm-08. The barrel is rusted pretty bad, thought about getting a custom barrel instead of Remington factory replacement. Needs some good suggestions. THANKS!!!!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Nov 30, 2015)

Check out Stocky's...they were running a real good sale on them a few days ago.  Not sure of the brand 

Best of luck!!


----------



## deadend (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd send it to IT&D for a new Douglas stainless tube.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 1, 2015)

Douglas, Pac-Nor, McGowen, Krieger, Lothar Walther....


----------



## tom ga hunter (Dec 1, 2015)

for a hunting rifle ITD is well priced.  I just had Accurate ordinance in Winder build a 7-08 hunting rifle for me, they are close to you, have barrels in stock but are more expensive than ITD. The last 3 rifles I have had built used LILJA barrels they are 1st class & have in stock hunting weight barrels.

http://accurateordnance.com/

http://itdcustomgun.com/

http://riflebarrels.com/product-category/in-stock-barrels/


----------



## Christian Infidel (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info and websites


----------



## Buzz (Dec 10, 2015)

Well the real question is how does it shoot?  Some rifles with rusted / significantly pitted barrels still shoot quite well.   When you look at the price of getting a new premium barrel put on a rifle, you're looking at more cost than the original rifle.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 23, 2015)

Buzz said:


> Well the real question is how does it shoot?  Some rifles with rusted / significantly pitted barrels still shoot quite well.   When you look at the price of getting a new premium barrel put on a rifle, you're looking at more cost than the original rifle.



Agree...some of the worst barrels I've had would shoot lights out. Just had to clean em a little more often. 

If you are going to replace the barrel, I'd stick with a Shilen, Lilja, or Kreiger barrel before I'd go with the others mentioned. The match barrels will run you $250 + or so, and you will have to pay a gunsmith to chamber the barrel blank as well....you'll have 400-500 in it before it's over with. Something to think about.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 27, 2015)

Is the rust on the inside or outside of the barrel?


----------

